# Frosting !



## Barb L. (Sep 8, 2006)

Never made a butter cream frosting - will it sit up ? - want to frost cookies, and be able to stack them on one another.    Thanks !


----------



## Swann (Sep 8, 2006)

Probably not. The frosting will never get hard with butter or whip cream. I would use milk and p.s. and flavoring as it will harden enough to stack but get to hard if you wanted to cut them so not as good for a cake.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Swaan, poopy doo, recipe calls for a crm cheese. frosting, but out of crm cheese.


----------

